# Travel trailer roof maintenace



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought a 2017 rockwood mini lite 2503S last September and I'm planning on checking out the roof to inspect the caulking/seals etc for the summer. Question is what type of caulking is best to use on travel trailer roofs and also should I remove the old stuff or just caulk over it.

thank you


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Check Dicor's sight, Dicor Self Leveling Lap Sealant. https://dicorproducts.com/ There is also a lot of info on the internet. It all depends on your roof type. There are metal, fiberglass and rubber roofs. Best to remove the caulk the best you can. Another product to look at is Eternabond tape.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably EPDM or TPO. Dicor has products for both. Any loose factory caulking should be removed and Dicor applied over it. Easier done than said. 
Wet & Forget works well for a easy spring roof cleaning.
Dawn soap on the roof will strip the wax off the side walls.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I bedlinered mine....made a great seal throughout....just foesnt look as prestine white....its kind of a dran grey bone color.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sgrem, tell us more about bedlinering. Did you just spray or roll it right into the old roof system? Prep? Which brand did you use to get the white? Most of it is black.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have patched and sealed for years mines a 99 Mobil Scout..In my case what I learned is Buy something with rounded roof that drains completly...and or store it out of weather...I did neither ...but next time


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

thank you I'll look into the Dicor, If the roof was not under warranty I would probably bed line it or do something similar.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Dicor makes a good caulking type product. But Eternabond is better. Put on one time and never worry again.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I put Eternabond on my motorhome about 5 years ago. Sold it last year. Go to Eternabond website. Lots of good info about their product.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

If you use the Dicor Self leveling lap seal, be aware that it takes 30 days to cure fully. I plan on putting the Eternabond tape on it after it cures. I hate leaks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Txredfish said:


> I put Eternabond on my motorhome about 5 years ago. Sold it last year. Go to Eternabond website. Lots of good info about their product.


Its some good stuff


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Good info. I'm going to buy some of that Eternabond also.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I hear if you put Eternabond on and need to take it off, you will tear the roof up getting it off. But I do keep a roll in the trailer for emergencies. 
As far as the roof warranty....its just for materials, no labor. You will have to prove the material was defective, and it's pro-rated. What I heard on the internet....must be true.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

If you look at the Eternabond web site, they explain how to remove. I think they recommend a heat gun.


----------

